# Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art (M) Cigar Review - Excellent smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I enjoyed the natural Work of Art, so when the maduro came out, I had to try it. Very nice smoke, very full flavored. Had that signature Fuente m...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art (M) Cigar Review - Excellent smoke


----------

